
How to Set Up Siri to Control Your Tesla - MaysonL
https://github.com/SamGabbay/tesla-siri-homekit
======
oarsinsync
Looks great... unless leftpad gets withdrawn from npm again

~~~
beeswax
bit of context:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11348798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11348798)

Wow, I was about to comment on the first-worldishness problem statement wrt
the OP title alone, but this...

I sort of missed that one. Not sure whether I should start weeping in the
corner or burst out in laughter ( I've had my fair share of ruby gem hell
during the past 8 years and this is exactly the reason I am sceptical about
every minimal piece of JS code to be packaged into a standalone node module to
begin with..)

